# Do DVC points constantly increase, so you have to buy more for the same stay????



## rickandcindy23

This is another line the Marriott guy told us.  He used to sell Disney points and told us that the reason people buy more and more points is that Disney increases points for a stay, so the poor owners are always having to add to their ownerships.  

This is probably a lie too.   

I am getting ready to write a letter to Marriott and need to figure out where the lies ended and the truth began.  Unless there IS NO TRUTH to anything he said.


----------



## Denise L

This year, we will have our third visit to Disney's Beach Club Villas. It was 237 pts in 2005, 2006 and 2008. Same points, same week, same nights of the week, same size unit, same resort.

I haven't seen an increase, but we've only been members for a couple of years.

I think DVC members buy more points because of addonitis and all that Disney magic  . I know I have been tempted. Reading the disboards does not help either, it just feeds the addiction.


----------



## DVC Mike

rickandcindy23 said:


> This is another line the Marriott guy told us. He used to sell Disney points and told us that the reason people buy more and more points is that Disney increases points for a stay, so the poor owners are always having to add to their ownerships.
> 
> This is probably a lie too.


 
The Marriott guy didn't tell you the truth.

The total number of vacation points required to use all rooms during each calendar year can *never* increase. However, DVC may reallocate or adjust point requirements; reallocation cannot exceed 20% per calendar year. If vacation points for one specific night increase, it will be offset by a decrease on another night or nights. I think Disney has only reallocated points at just one resort one time in the past 15 years!


Most DVC members buy more points because they love the program and want to use it more.


----------



## tomandrobin

Lies, lies and more lies! 

There has only been one point adjustment at a DVC resort. That was for Boardwalk Villas when Disney created the Preferred View.

The points assigned to a unit will be the same total every year. The seasons may adjust a bit. For example Easter is in March theis year, next year it is in April. The week before and after Easter are peak weeks, so they move with the holiday. But if you vacation the third week in July every year, stay in the same size unit, the points will be the same every year.


----------



## dougp26364

Cindy,

I think at this point you can just assume that everything this particular Marriott salesman told you was a lie. I don't think you've been able to post one thing he said that had an ounce of truth to it. Maybe he worked for a PPC before working for Marriott and old habits die hard.


----------



## icydog

I agree with the last poster. If you believed everything that Marriott salesman told you would have purchased on the spot. He told you lie upon lie. DVC points do not change in value. People buy more and more pts because they love it and can't get enough Disney and DVC. Count me in with that crowd. I had 1500 pts and I sold 300 but 1200 is still a lot of points. Interestingly enough I just bought 250 more AKV points (because I am a DVC junkie) and I can't wait to go there. DVC holds its value better than Marriott and it irks the Marriott salesmen. 

Have you gone to a DVC tour. If you want I can give you a referral to one. You'll see the difference in a minute. If you don't buy from the salesman he smiles and waves his hand and says...NEXT!!!


----------



## SDKath

No.  The total number of points for each resort never increase.  The weeks change and points can change for each week (such as Easter/Spring Break, which varies from year to year).  But the total points for the resorts stay the same forever.  So, no devaluation.  

Otherwise, I would have never bought.  It would be like StarPoints with Starwood -- too easy to have the management up the points and people are left with nothing.

K


----------



## pointsjunkie

SDKath said:


> No.  The total number of points for each resort never increase.  The weeks change and points can change for each week (such as Easter/Spring Break, which varies from year to year).  But the total points for the resorts stay the same forever.  So, no devaluation.
> 
> Otherwise, I would have never bought.  It would be like StarPoints with Starwood -- too easy to have the management up the points and people are left with nothing.
> 
> K



you are mixing timeshares with hotels.the options don't change except to go up to level out the trading field.


----------



## gjw007

Cindy,

Don't you just love it what timeshare sales people will say.  No, DVC points will not go up.  The resort has a set number of points.  If they choose to change the point structure, the total number of points at the resort must stay the same.  For example, suppose they choose to increase the point structure for the 1st two weeks in DVC, popular times for DVC members to stay due to the low points and Xmas activities, they would have to lower the points structure for another period of the year.  If the point structure for somebody to stay in every room was 5,000,000 (made up figure) in 2001, then in 2002, 2003, 2004, 2005, 2006, 2007, etc., the total point structure will be 5,000,000.

Where there may be a grain of truth is that the points structure for exchanges outside DVC may change (and do) on a yearly basis.  These are for exchanges into Disney properties such as the Floridian, Grand California, etc. but again, these are outside the DVC resorts.

As much as you and Rick love Disney, you really should get some points.


----------



## gjw007

pointsjunkie said:


> you are mixing timeshares with hotels.the options don't change except to go up to level out the trading field.


Actually, SDKath's statement is correct.  Like most points systems, of which Cindy has some, there are different point's requirements for different times of the year (i.e. high season requires more points to make a reservation than does the slow season).  The comment about Easter/Spring break is interesting but still true as Easter isn't the same day each year and as such, the week that it is in may change from year to year and the resorts may adjust the point structure to accommodate the change as Easter Week appears to be a popular time in Orlando.  

Here is a list of Easter dates: http://users.sa.chariot.net.au/~gmarts/eastcalc.htm.  You can see that Easter in 2006 was 16 April, in 2007 was 8 April, in 2008 it will be 23 March, and in 2009 it will be 12 April.  Using http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-vacation-club/SS-Points.htm you can see that the Premier season follows the Easter season. Using Saratoga Springs, the premier season for 2008 is 16th to the 29th of March; in 2008 it will April 5th to April 18.  Premier season is DVC's highest point total season and is only during Easter and Christmas holidays.

SDKath is also correct that the total points for the resort can't change.


----------



## GrayFal

rickandcindy23 said:


> This is another line the Marriott guy told us.  He used to sell Disney points and told us that *the reason people buy more and more points is that Disney increases points for a stay, so the poor owners are always having to add to their ownerships.  *
> This is probably a lie too.
> 
> I am getting ready to write a letter to Marriott and need to figure out where the lies ended and the truth began.  Unless there IS NO TRUTH to anything he said.


I don't own DVC and I do own Marriott and Starwood. Whether your sales person was truthful or not about what you were told I can not say however.

My take on the statement you posted is this.

To stay at the newer, nicer DVC resorts, you need more points then u need to stay at the older resorts.
No, the point value at each resort doesn't change.
So if you purchased enough points to stay at Old Key West in March in a 2BR - you will always have enough points to stay there.
But you *won't* have enough points to stay at Beach Club or Animal Kingdom Lodge in a 2BR in March - it takes more points.
And I do believe that is why people buy more DVC points - to get home resort priority in booking stays, to have enough points to book into the new resorts, to stay more days   and to have more flexibility in the use of their points.

Now if he called them 'poor owners'   .....


----------



## tomandrobin

GrayFal said:


> To stay at the newer, nicer DVC resorts, you need more points then u need to stay at the older resorts.
> No, the point value at each resort doesn't change.
> So if you purchased enough points to stay at Old Key West in March in a 2BR - you will always have enough points to stay there.
> But you *won't* have enough points to stay at Beach Club or Animal Kingdom Lodge in a 2BR in March - it takes more points.
> And I do believe that is why people buy more DVC points - to get home resort priority in booking stays, to have enough points to book into the new resorts, to stay more days   and to have more flexibility in the use of their points.



I do own DVC and can tell you that the point structure of the new resorts have been consistant with the previous resorts. In fact, AKV the newest resort has one of the lowest point per night booking catagories.

Here is are the points required for a 2 bedroom stay in March. The list is in order of oldest resort to newest resort.


OKW - 296
BWV(S) - 306     standard view
BWV(P) - 350     preferred view      
BCV - 350
VWL - 350
SSR - 316
AKV(V) - 256     value view
AKV(S) - 283     standard view
AKV(SV) - 360     savanah view
AKV(C) - 423     concierge level

Off-Site Resorts

VB - 447
HHI - 200

In summary, DVC members buy more and more points for two reasons. First is the love Disney and love the DVC system. And second, to gain "home resort" booking status at another DVC resort. 

Buying more points has nothing to do with Disney charging more points per night for the newer resorts. As you can see from the lists above, the last two resorts actually required lees points for the week.


----------



## gjw007

The newer resorts don't always require more points either.  Saratoga Springs (2nd newest resort, only the Animal Kingdom is newer) required less points per stay for the same type of room and time period than does a stay at Beach Club, Boardwalk, or Villas at the Wildnerness Lodge.  The Animal Kingdom Lodge does require more points.  You may have a point though about wanting enough points to be able to stay in similar lodging at the other resorts in which case if you don't borrow, you may wish to purchase more points.  Another reason might be people bought small contracts to get their feet wet, so to speak, and then after deciding they liked it, wanted to get enough points to go during a time period of their choosing.  As shown by the responses, there could be a variety of reasons, many of them simultaneously.


----------



## tomandrobin

We own at two resorts because of the "home resort" priority booking. We love Saratoga Springs and have most of our points at that resort. We bought Animal Kingom to be able to stay Concierge level, which will only be available at the 11 month booking window.


----------



## spiceycat

the points can change and they did - back in 1995 for OKW.

adventure & choice season went up -  dream & magic & premier went down. 

don't expect another change because of all the complaints - DVC has a lot members now that they did then.

I am really surprised by all the lies your Marriott saleperson was saying. Most of the Marriott sales person are honest. So don't know what his problem was.

definitely write to Marriott - they don't want dishonest person to lie about their product.

DVC retains the right to change the points - what do you think the same points on any day (okay not calling it by the right name) - that is talked about in your contract is about.

brought more points because wanted to be sure could get BWV and VWL during Dec. right now those are the ones I am renting instead of using.:hysterical: oh well one day.


----------



## pointsjunkie

pointsjunkie said:


> you are mixing timeshares with hotels.the options don't change except to go up to level out the trading field.



in the starwood systems our options equal your points and points in starwood refer to staying at their hotels.


----------

